# Форум 1С > Валюта, экспорт, импорт. Зарплата и кадры. Налоги и пр. >  Отчет Форма ЗП образование

## Victor_shatoga

*Доброго времени суток, уважаемые!* 
Скажите, а по каким данным заполняется отчет в ЗУПе Статистика-Форма ЗП образование? Где в Зупе проставляются все эти категории персонала? 
*Заранее спасибо за ответы!*

----------


## UFOPITER

В справочнике «Должности» выбираем тот же статистический код, как в форме.

----------

